# Grey market tractors...HELP!



## new2tractors

The more I read about grey market tractors the more confused I seem to get???
Here are the facts:
My son and I have purchased a small parcel. (80 acres)
We would like to purchase a tractor to maintain the place.
This would include bush hoging-disking and general tractor work.
We would like to get a tractor with a loader for around $5,000.
After everything I have read I know I do not want a tractor refurbished in Viet Nam.
Here is what I THINK we want:
A Yanmar or Mitsubishi 
20-25 Horse power
Diesel power-# Cylindars?
Loader
4X4

Where can I find a tractor that is refurbished here, with more than a 90 day warranty from a reliable dealer with a good service department? I live in North Texas, Dallas area.
Any help or advice would be appreciated.
Thank you very much,
New2tractors


:tractorsm


----------



## SHARTEL

WELCOME to TF!

You are located in an area in the U.S. that is the largest “Hub” for reconditioned tractors from Vietnam…and it’s easy to get confused.

The price of a good used model Yanmar, and one that will handle 80 acres, shredder and FEL included is closer to $8K than $5K. The $8K would get you one of the strongest, largest 2 cylinder models ever produced by Yanmar. The YM2210D is a Very popular, well supported 4WD, power-shift tractor and the dealers I know offer a minimum of 6 months warranty (some as long as a year). The dealers are also UTDA (Used Tractor Dealer of America) association member who provide ALL the safety features including a ROPS, seat belts, PTO shield, neutral safety switch, PTO over-run coupler and a complete ‘in house’ inspection for testing the units engine compression, hydraulics test and often installed new cylinder liners and rings. Seats, batteries and tires are also replaced if any show significant signs of wear. All of this is done before a prospective buyer looks at the tractors.

The only well established dealer in Texas who is not a UTDA member and does NOT sell reconditioned tractors from Vietnam is Stan Hoye. He does sell good used Yanmars and offers a 6 month warranty. Here is the contact info: N. Texas - Stan’s Tractors - (940)636-3910 -http://www.stanstractors.com/ - Stan is up near Electra and not too far from your area.

Here are two other dealers (UTDA) that know the product very well, offer a long warranty and they deliver from out of sate reasonably if your not in a big hurry:
Wayne Foreman at: 513-877-3000-Little Miami Trading Company (www.lmtcompany.com)

256-773-9951 Fredricks Equipment Inc. - (http://fredricksequipment.com)

All three above dealers are honest, have impeccable references and are among the very few I would recommend.

If you need more information before contacting them or need questions answered about gray market Yanmars…I’d be glad to help.

SHARTEL


----------



## new2tractors

Thank you so much for the quick reply and all of the useful information. I have already emailed for a price quote 

When I was talking price, I was hoping to get just the tractor and loader for$ 5,000-n ot the box blade and bush hog too.

This is a GTREAT FORUM and very helpful. This should make buying my first tractor less painful and more educated.
Thank you again,
New2tractors army


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Shartel gave you some excellant advise. Let us know what you end up buying.


----------



## new2tractors

*reply to chrpmaster*

chrpmaster,

Thank you for chiming in. I am interested in what kind of rig you have.
I like your quotes too-all of them: heres one I often use:

"I don't mind taking a drug test to keep my job that pays my taxes that supports well fare, but is it not fair then to ask the recipient to do the same"?

Take care man,
new2tractors


----------



## SHARTEL

Hey New2,

While you hunt for your tractor, take a look at Chrpmaster’s excellent and thoroughly documented Yanmar steering box overhaul. The best I’ve seen, and I have done a few myself (steering boxes ). 

The process is something you might want to save to your favorites as the domestic and gray market steering systems are identical on nearly all models:



http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10831

SHARTEL


----------



## chrpmaster

New2

I have one of the smallest Yanmar tractors made. It is a model YM135 which was originally sold in the US so is technically not a grey market tractor. Other than that it shares many parts with some of the greys (I thought the YM1100 had the same engine but not sure). It has a 13 hp 2 cylinder diesel engine that is amazingly strong. The previous owner had the engine rebuilt and it runs great.

I think I said before on the site I use it mostly to mow my front yard and I pull a woods RM59 finish mower. The mower is a little too big for the tractor and it struggles if I let the grass get too tall but most of the time it does a great job. If it get too tall I just slow down or take partial cuts. It probably should have an RM 48 on it but I found this one in great condition for $200. 

I just got done with the steering rebuild and have taken a couple test drives. It really steers easy now and I am looking forward to mowing season. I also checked over the electrical system since I had the dashboard off and after scratching my head for a while figured out that everything was working OK. 

Next on the list of fixups is a new seat and shifter handle. Eventually I may repaint it but since it is a worker not a looker I probably will never get around to doing it. 

If it ever stops raining I plan to hook up the mower and bring it in for some R&R. Mainly blade sharpening and lube job.


----------

